# Reel 302 question.



## tina03 (Nov 29, 2013)

I just got 302 on eBay I want upgrade 100HT drag someone help me where I go give me price too


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Go to smoothdrag.com or alantani.com and they will have them for you. Shouldn't be more than 10-15 dollars.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have the drag washers for .75 cents each.


----------

